# SSOTM April 2016 nominations



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Time to start looking back at your favorites!

Slingshot of the month nominations for April 2016!

*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.
Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week
A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them
Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*MGG Spanish Café Racer.* A slingshot that boldly goes where none has *vrooooomed* before. While café racers are said to be noted for their visual minimalistic styling, there is nothing minimal about this distinctive and exciting frame. Triumph 600 piston head. 3mm carbon fiber. Teak and brass fittings... And tossed into the tumbler. Creative style and engineering excellence.

Here is the *LINK*. And selected photos.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd like to nominate this absolutely gorgeous, silky, luminous Ash Natural by Gopher. It's softer than silk under the hands and looks like it is lit from within when the sunlight hits it!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47034-ash-natural/


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I nominate the simple but awesome Ear Slingshot by Volp
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47146-the-ear-slingshot/#entry583881


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

Amongst so many beautiful slingshots posted late March, I nominate for SSOTM April the "Anubis, The Jackal", by Sagecraft

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47180-anubis-the-jackal/

Cheers ...Q


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm nominating this cool combo by Metro. He outfitted his Hydra with ocularis™ tips.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47125-mgg-chrydra-hydra-w-ocularis™/


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is a natural beauty made by Q  I wish you could all hold it in your hand and feel the awesomeness for yourself. She is a beauty. Now a treasured part of my small collection.  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46544-rhombus-natural-slingshot-in-olive-wood/


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta give a shout out to my boy Youllshootyoureyeout, Loquacious is delicious.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47011-loquacious-eucalyptus/


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Some gorgeous looking nominations this month....as there is every month for that matter.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This month, I would like to nominate a slingshot of an amazing craftsman! Flawless work combined with great attention to details and materials lead to such amazing builds like this one:

An McS with top slots. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47127-mcs-with-top-slots/


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I absolutely had to nominate this smokin' hot, purple, open-faced aluminum and g10 sandwich Beanflip Ocularis made by Nathan Masters for Canh8r.

Canh8r himself was telling me , just the other day, about how much he enjoys resting his finger in his beanhole , so it must be comfortable to shoot. Good luck, and congrats, to all the nominees!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46556-custom-beanflip-ocularis/


----------

